# Time for Lexie to get spayed soon - Cone Collers?



## Shamu (Aug 6, 2010)

Little Lexie is UPD on her shots (thank God all is well too) and now the vet says she's ready to be spayed. I've got questions.. quite a few, if anyone wants, please feel free to answer any or all of the below. And thanks so much. :catmilk

Q. I'm wondering about the Cone Coller. They are recommending her to have it on for 14 days. (Wow!) Is that really necessary? How long does it take before she is completely healed? I think she's due back two weeks after also they said.

Off the record, the vet tech told me her dogs didn't use one and they were fine, but just wondering if I really need one on Lexie for 14 whole days. I do have Maxie and home and they play quite a bit, so will it be necessary for that long? I was thinking maybe a couple days, but didn't know it would be that long.

Q: Also wondering which type of cone is best. I see they have "comfy" cones now - they are not plastic. Is the comfy cone better than the plastic?
I know each case is different, but does anyone have any experience on the cone collars (or not using one) and which one might work the best?

I have a feeling she's gonna hate the cone collar, she can't even stand a ride to vet and meows all the way there and all the way back, even when putting Feliway spray in the carrier.

Q: Do the cone collars stress them out? Any alternatives?

Q: Can they get the collars off by themselves?

Q: Should I get a cone collar for Maxie too, so it's fair for both? (kinda silly I know but just wondering)



.


----------



## catinthemirror (Jun 28, 2011)

My cat Moxie absolutely hated the cone. She got it off in her carrier before we even got home from the vet, and even though she was groggy and tired she pulled it off every single time I tried to put it back on. I went out that night and bought a Comfy Cone - she hated it, and it was even easier for her to pull off because she could dig her claws into the fabric. 

I felt terrible fighting with her to get it on, having her struggle to get it off, and then repeating the process after she'd already had a tough day. For her, the cone definitely stressed her out. She was just NOT going to wear it, end of story. 

The real purpose of the cone is to keep them from licking the site of the surgery, so instead of the cone I cut the sleeve off my sleeping shirt and made her a little sweater to cover her stitches  She wasn't thrilled about that, but it was clearly more comfortable than the cone so she wasn't desperate to get it off and was finally able to go to sleep.

So you could either buy her one of those pet shirts from a pet store, or make her a 'shirt' by cutting the sleeve off one of your old shirts and then cutting holes for her front legs to go through (this way it doesn't just slip off). You won't need to do anything for your other cat - just keep them apart for maybe a day or two after the surgery, if they're prone to playing rough. (Let me know if you want a picture of the shirt I made, in case I'm not explaining it well )


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

My kittens I had afew years ago were sent home without cones. My vet thought they caused more problems than they actually solved. I had to keep an eye on them, somewhat but they never had a problem. They were up and running around as usual with no problems.

The shirt sounds like a good idea though.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Samantha got spay at 8 months and didn't have a collar, no problems either.
She was kind of miffed as it was January and then shaved her from her neck to her tail for a tiny incision.
I think she was kinda chilly and also felt naked, took months to grow back.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

my kittens got spayed/neutered a few weeks back and they came home without cones. yes they did lick the surgery site that night they came home, but the vet said as long as its not excessive, to not worry. they licked less the next day and barely at all afterwards. i'd say, monitor them. i do like the shirt idea too.


----------



## Shamu (Aug 6, 2010)

catinthemirror said:


> My cat Moxie absolutely hated the cone. She got it off in her carrier before we even got home from the vet, and even though she was groggy and tired she pulled it off every single time I tried to put it back on. I went out that night and bought a Comfy Cone - she hated it, and it was even easier for her to pull off because she could dig her claws into the fabric.
> 
> I felt terrible fighting with her to get it on, having her struggle to get it off, and then repeating the process after she'd already had a tough day. For her, the cone definitely stressed her out. She was just NOT going to wear it, end of story.
> 
> ...



Wow, yeah, that sounds like a great idea. I'm positive from Lexies personality, she'll get it off. She doesn't even like to be held. She lovely dovey, but she has to be the one in control of it, lol. 

I would love to see a picture if you have one and it's not too much trouble, thank you very very much. I kinda get the idea, but not sure how it covers the stitch area to keep them from licking.

Thanks for a great idea and perhaps saving me some money too! Don't know why the vets don't do this also!


----------



## Shamu (Aug 6, 2010)

Penny135 said:


> My kittens I had afew years ago were sent home without cones. My vet thought they caused more problems than they actually solved. I had to keep an eye on them, somewhat but they never had a problem. They were up and running around as usual with no problems.
> 
> The shirt sounds like a good idea though.


Thank you also. Yes, the gal I talked to at the vet, when I was just asking general questions said she hasn't yet seen any problems.. alot of times they recommend them for precautionary measures. I'm pretty sure it would cause more problems for Lexie.


----------



## Shamu (Aug 6, 2010)

cooncatbob said:


> Samantha got spay at 8 months and didn't have a collar, no problems either.
> She was kind of miffed as it was January and then shaved her from her neck to her tail for a tiny incision.
> I think she was kinda chilly and also felt naked, took months to grow back.


Wow I didn't know they did that. I'll have to try to watch a spay video or something. I'm not sure yet where the incision will be made. Thank you too.


----------



## Shamu (Aug 6, 2010)

littlesushi said:


> my kittens got spayed/neutered a few weeks back and they came home without cones. yes they did lick the surgery site that night they came home, but the vet said as long as its not excessive, to not worry. they licked less the next day and barely at all afterwards. i'd say, monitor them. i do like the shirt idea too.


Yes Im looking forward to seeing a picture of the shirt idea. Think I need to see it to see how it covers the incision points. I may have to buy the shirt though as I dont even know if I have a proper long sleeve shirt to cut up, lol.
Thank you also.


All this input from you all is so helpful, and hopeful! Thanks tons!


----------



## catinthemirror (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah it's no problem to post the pictures! Sorry for the quality, they were taken about six months ago on my crappy camera phone. 


This picture you can kinda see the arm holes - they just need to be cut by making two slits kind of to the front on either side of the sleeve. Leave a bit of room for the shirt to have a 'collar', which just helps to keep it on.




This gray sleeve is actually Moxie's spay shirt version two, made by my brother cutting the sleeve off one of his good sweaters (because my black sleeping shirt apparently didn't look stylish enough!) It's a little too long, but it never got in her way, so we ended up leaving it like this. That syringe in front of her was just the oral painkiller the vet gave us.
 

She stayed in my brother's room for a few days after she was spayed, so we made her a comfy bed on the ground so she wouldn't have to jump onto his bed to sleep. These pictures were all from about two days after she was spayed, and were taken after she had eaten supper and got her pain killer. She's not uncomfortable - she just really wants a nap! She took it easy and slept a lot the first night after her spay, but by the next day she was completely back to normal. Other than her humans putting her in that silly shirt I don't think she even noticed anything was different. 

She wore the 'shirt' for about two weeks, and got it off only twice. Her stitches were low on her stomach, and on the left hand side I think? Either way, kind of off to the side. If the shirt rode up too far she did have access to them, so for the shirt try to use something that isn't too tight - that way it won't ride up, but will just fall back into place whenever they move. Let's see.. oh, and for Moxie they only shaved the bottom half of her stomach. In cooncatbob's case, I have no idea why the vet would have felt the need to shave the whole cat! The incision they made was actually extremely small, maybe an inch or less. 

I hope that helps! I know I was extremely nervous when Moxie was spayed, but she recovered very fast and didn't seem to be too bothered by the whole thing.


----------



## Shamu (Aug 6, 2010)

Thank you VERY VERY much. I see now. I guess I was thinking the incsision was down further so I didnt understand how the shirt would cover. But it looks like they make the incision further up.

I made the appointment for this coming Friday. I'm a bit nervous too. Every room I have has something for her to jump on - and no way out of that. I may keep her in a small kennel if I can the first night but she wont be happy about that, so we'll see.

I'm so paranoid I'll probably try the cone and the shirt LOL. I just pray and hope it all goes well like everyone else. I cannot afford another vet bill that isn't covered under her plan, especially with all the other stuff that has gone wrong with my other kitty, etc. I love my kitties, but I've really never heard or had so many potentional problems before.

Thanks again and GREAT idea!  I so appreciate your taking the time to post these. Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Shamu (Aug 6, 2010)

Unreal, this is unbelievable.

So I tried the shirt sleeve (before hand to see how it goes). Little bit of a struggle, got it on Lexie.

Maxie then sees Lexie with the shirt on and fluffs up and starts growling (like she never has before, ever). I shooed Maxie out of the room, went to get Lexie to take the the shirt sleeve, she was already out of it. Oh my goodness, I'm stressing.

I'm guessing with the cone collar it'll be the same thing. Hissing, getting out of it, etc. And the last thing i need is for them to fight when Lexie is healing.

I live in one bedroom apartment, the air/cooling doesn't get into the bedroom enough to keep it closed. I cannot separate them while at work unless I keep one of the cats in the bathroom I'm thinking. They won't like that one bit though. Probably for the best. I'll have the weekend, so that is two days of healing after the stitches. 

And wondering if I'm gonna need to do re-introductions again.

Maybe I should get two cone collars, so they won't can't fight.

Definately putting in another Feliway diffusser.



.


----------



## catinthemirror (Jun 28, 2011)

Maybe the sleeve you used was too loose? You could try something a little snugger, like the leg of a pair of tights. It might roll up to expose the incision a little easier, but it would still offer some coverage. Also, your cat will be a little more out of it after the spay, so she might not be as inclined to get out of the shirt then. Mine wasn't thrilled with the shirt, but she was very tired and it was more comfortable than the cone. She tried to back out of it a few times, and then gave up and went to sleep.

As for Maxie growling, I can see you didn't allow the situation to escalate to a fight... but do you think it's likely they would have fought? Have they ever fought before? Maybe Maxie didn't recognize Lexie with the shirt on, but the shirt isn't going to change how she smells. I'd really suggest giving Maxie a little more time to figure out this is still the same cat, just wearing a silly shirt. You could start by letting Maxie sniff the shirt, then letting Maxie watch you put the shirt on Lexie, then stand back and let them sniff each other.

If the bathroom is the only place Lexie can be confined in, then that's just fine. Just put a blanket or a pillow or something soft in there that she can rest on. She'll probably only need to be confined for a day or two however, and she'll likely be up and acting like nothing happened well before that. If it turns out your cats won't tolerate a cone OR a shirt, just remember that people in this very thread didn't use either on their cats. Their cats survived, and Lexie is going to be fine too. I can tell this is really stressing you out, but you need to relax! atback

Remember that they could be picking up on your stress about the situation. Try to take some deep breaths. Whether Lexie wears a cone, a shirt, or nothing, you just need to keep her confined for the first night and keep an eye on her stitches.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Evie wore a little premature baby gro following her spay, but only for 2 days.


----------



## Shamu (Aug 6, 2010)

catinthemirror said:


> Maybe the sleeve you used was too loose? You could try something a little snugger, like the leg of a pair of tights. It might roll up to expose the incision a little easier, but it would still offer some coverage. Also, your cat will be a little more out of it after the spay, so she might not be as inclined to get out of the shirt then. Mine wasn't thrilled with the shirt, but she was very tired and it was more comfortable than the cone. She tried to back out of it a few times, and then gave up and went to sleep.
> 
> As for Maxie growling, I can see you didn't allow the situation to escalate to a fight... but do you think it's likely they would have fought? Have they ever fought before? Maybe Maxie didn't recognize Lexie with the shirt on, but the shirt isn't going to change how she smells. I'd really suggest giving Maxie a little more time to figure out this is still the same cat, just wearing a silly shirt. You could start by letting Maxie sniff the shirt, then letting Maxie watch you put the shirt on Lexie, then stand back and let them sniff each other.
> 
> ...


Haha, you got me figured out to a T, lol. I do stress out wayyyyy too much at times.  Thank you SO much for your help and support. I just got off the phone with the vet, (Lexie got spayed today) and I thank God that everything went well. She had a bit of trouble with the e-collar when they "tested" it on her before surgery, but she seems to be getting used to it they said. I'll be picking her up about 5:30 - 6 pm or so. 

Thankfully also I have a 3 day weekend (unless my boss asks me to come in Monday, I hope he doesn't) and I can keep a careful eye on her. (And Maxie)

As for the shirt, oh yeah, I even tried putting the shirt on Maxie instead, and little Lexie fluffed up at her too. So yes, they must think it's another kitty, ROFL! No, they never fought really bad, but then again, I've never heard Maxie yowl like she did when I put the shirt on Lexie.

Right now I have a ferret cage laying on its side with a small litter tray and her small comfy bed. I think I'll keep Lexie in there for at least tonight and we'll see how it goes from there. I may even put Maxie in the other room too if it doesnt get too hot in there. As Maxie may hiss at her from outside the ferret cage, which Lexie doesn't need.

But yes, thank you...that helps to know since she'll be out of it a bit (plus they are giving me pain meds for her), so she may not try to get out of the shirt so I may try it again!!! But if she's used to the e-collar by the time I go get her, maybe I'll just keep it on her. We'll seeeeeeeeeee..

Thanks so much again!!! 

Wanna keep the stress level down for Lexie.


----------



## Shamu (Aug 6, 2010)

Abbie said:


> Evie wore a little premature baby gro following her spay, but only for 2 days.


 
ROFL, that is so cute! And what a great idea also! You musta made a hole for her tail and her pooper? haha . 

The shirt I used was just as loose so I think it should be ok to use. If the premie onsie isnt too hard to find at Walmart, I may pick one up also.

Thank you too very much!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Aw, I'm glad to hear it all went well. I think I'm worse than you... I cried for 20 minutes when we dropped off Evie for her spay, I was hysterical. As soon as 2pm came round I was straight on the phone to find out if she was okay. She was! Phew. Dead on 5pm we collected her. I was a nervous wreck the whole time she was there! Paranoid, much?!

I know- she looked so adorable in her her little babygro. I didn't need to 'adjust' it for poops, I just didn't fasten the poppers at the end. It worked quite well, I think she secretly enjoyed wearing it!

I hope your little girl recovers quickly


----------



## Shamu (Aug 6, 2010)

Thank you very much. I should've named Lexie Houdini because the sleeve I put on her, she gets right out of. Darn it, wished I woulda picked up a premie shirt before hand. Thing is, I bet she'll wiggle out of that.


For now, its e-collar time and keeping cats separate, which is a pain the you know what. I feel so bad for Lexie with the stupid Ecollar, and trying to stop her to jump is very hard.

She hates being kenelled, she hates the car ride, she bites the metal bars in the front for crying out loud. Oh yes I've tried the padded newer carrier, brought it right back, it was worse than a regular carrier..she was bitting the mesh and saliva everywhere. 

So for now for the most part, I've just taken the Ecoller on and off again. YES she is trying to lick it! UUUUUUUGHH! 

Then Maxie is hissing at her of course, couple times batted at her (oh my goodness, talk about stress me out) But I know its normal for Maxie, cuz Lexie isn't "Lexie" right now. I've put Maxie in her stroller (lol yes I have a cat stroller, it's cute) for a bit cuz she likes to sleep in there anyway. 

I have the ferret cage, I put Lexie in there for just a bit and she's going nuts trying to get out. Plus she "plays' in the litter box I have in there for crying out loud. How can I keep her in there all day when I'm at work????

I don't know what I'm going to do when I have to go back to work on Tuesday. So worried about her. 

I'm so worried the incision is gonna burst or get infected.


----------



## Shamu (Aug 6, 2010)

Here's little Lexie with her cone. I should try to keep more positive, saw another thread and things seem to be going fine with her two kitties and the cone.

Thought I'd snap a photo. Haha, you can tell she's still on the pain meds. Vet gave me some for 4 1/2 days.


----------



## Shamu (Aug 6, 2010)

And another. Her eyes are more amber than anything, dont know why they are green here, haha.


----------



## catinthemirror (Jun 28, 2011)

Awwww poor sweet little thing! She does not look happy, does she? Then again she's lucky to have the pain meds to make the next few days easy. You're lucky she's allowing the cone for a while at least! Mine would have been rolling around on the floor, clawing at the thing until she got it off. 

It sounds like she's doing great. It's natural she'll want to lick the wound a bit, but as long as you keep an eye on it for infection I wouldn't worry. Just make sure it doesn't get puffy/weepy/red (which I'm sure the vet told you ) You're doing a great job keeping an eye on her. I'm sending Lexie positive thoughts for a speedy, uneventful recovery. Her and Maxie should be back to normal before you know it!


----------



## Shamu (Aug 6, 2010)

If I could hug you I would! Haha, thank you so much : ) You've been so supportive, I so appreciate it. 

Oh yes, I'm checking that thing as much as I can w/o making her feel uncomfortable. I tried to take a picture of her incision just a bit ago, but she's only belly up a few times, I'll have to try again later.

The thing with her incision is that she had the "subcutilular" spay, I can't even tell where the stitches start and end. (They don't use the black ones on the outside, they say they have more problems with them)

And her skin underneath is different colors, so it's so hard to tell with that too. It looks weird. There is a little bit of inkness" it looks like at the end, but it's not red, doesn't look puffy, and thank God no weeping. 

I get worried as how do I know she wont get some kitty litter on it that she "went" on and gets on her incision, (oh man, tried the t-shirt again but this time she got angry and growled @ me for trying to put it on) Nooo way. She's fairing the cone better than the shirt for some odd reason.

Well, thanks again. You are really kind hearted and caring and I appreciate the support.  atback:kittyturn


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow, that cone is HUGE! Very funny though 
Does she have problem eating or drinking? Meatball had some hard time eating, so I put two books under her dish to make it higher. That solved the problem. But I have to wipe the cone for her every time after meal. She always get some food stick on her cone.


----------



## catinthemirror (Jun 28, 2011)

Aww, times like this I really wish they had invented the virtual hug! I'd send you one back. I was just like you when my poor girl was spayed, worried and anxious - it just means you love those furry little monsters :wink And I have a high opinion of anyone who loves their furry little monsters enough to worry about them. 

Yeah you're doing better than I did! I was checking that incision almost hourly. Got to the point where Moxie would see me coming and just roll onto her back. She was probably thinking "Oh here she comes again to poke my belly :roll: Poor dumb human.."

I wish I'd thought to take a picture of Moxie's stitches. I'm not sure what type of spay she had (I wasn't even aware there were 'types' at the time!) but it really did surprise me how small the incision was. And yeah, it did get a little pink as it was healing (and oh, how I did freak out about that). I wouldn't worry too much about cat litter getting into it. My Moxie tries to 'dig to china' every time she goes to the litter box, and even she didn't manage to get anything into the incision. 

It really goes to show how different every cat is huh? But at least you've found something that works and you can both take it easy while she recovers! I'm so glad she's doing well :kittyturn Both of you take it easy!


----------



## Shamu (Aug 6, 2010)

yingying said:


> Wow, that cone is HUGE! Very funny though
> Does she have problem eating or drinking? Meatball had some hard time eating, so I put two books under her dish to make it higher. That solved the problem. But I have to wipe the cone for her every time after meal. She always get some food stick on her cone.


I know the cone IS huge! It seems more wide than it is long. It's got snaps on it; that is the one they gave her at the vet. I worry that it's too heavy for her sometimes, but she seems "okay" I guess. Course I worry too much. Better to have her less active with it on, and get the rest she needs anyway.

What's nice about the snap, is that it's fairly easy to take on and off. More of a struggle to get on of course. She knows and doesn't like it.

So I take it off her when I feed her wet food. Also been gently rubbing her neck when I take it off. I've been babying her alot, poor lil girl. Giving her tuna, etc, haha. 

As for the kibble I taped her regular dish on another dish (hard to explain, lol) but it's higher. She's not a huge fan of kibble anyway. Man, she was one hungry little baby when she got home from the vet though, wow.

Thanks again. Helps so much to know others are going through the same thing.


----------



## Shamu (Aug 6, 2010)

catinthemirror said:


> Aww, times like this I really wish they had invented the virtual hug! I'd send you one back. I was just like you when my poor girl was spayed, worried and anxious - it just means you love those furry little monsters :wink And I have a high opinion of anyone who loves their furry little monsters enough to worry about them.
> 
> Yeah you're doing better than I did! I was checking that incision almost hourly. Got to the point where Moxie would see me coming and just roll onto her back. She was probably thinking "Oh here she comes again to poke my belly :roll: Poor dumb human.."
> 
> ...



Thank you again so much. You guys take it easy too! Hang in there, wishing the best for you also : ) Gotta run, got a dentist appt soon!


----------

